# What does cross entry mean?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Cross entry is when you are eligible for 2 divisions. You can't enter both. For example, let's say you qualify for novice rider and novice horse. You can't enter both divisions.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The walk trot was originally for people who didn't want to lope/canter for whatever reason, to encourage people to try showing. At one time our club loosely based it on the horse so then riders would enter then switch horses for the remaining classes. It came up with a ruling that affected the rider as it should have been in the first place. Live and learn.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Most horse shows that I've been to say something like, "Entries in walk-trot may not cross enter into classes with canter or lope.". In other words, if you're good enough to lope or canter, you should leave the walk-trot classes for those at that level. If you want to try your hand at a full WTC class, enter for judging purposes in the WT class and enter for "schooling" purposes in the WTC class. You can try it out but won't be judged.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Most horse shows that I've been to say something like, "Entries in walk-trot may not cross enter into classes with canter or lope.". In other words, if you're good enough to lope or canter, you should leave the walk-trot classes for those at that level.


Yup. This. ^


----------

